# Mein Radon Slide 130 29er, bzw 145/150



## Demo888 (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wollte mal mein Slide 130 vorstellen.
Radon Slide 130 8.0 Mj.2014
20"
:
Im Neuzustand komplett zerlegt, alle Rahmenlager mit Galli gefüllt, mit Loctite zusammen gebaut.
Revelation mit 150er Airschaft und poploc entfernt
35er Straitline SSC  Vorbau
Sixpack E3 44mm Steuersatzoberteil entgegen der OEM FSA Trompete
Lenker 785  5° 7°,20mm
Monarch RT 200x57 mit Excenterbuchsen(198x57),weniger IFP Druck mit 30% sag, theoretisch nun 145mm FW.
Funworks Nlight EVo, Atmosphere XL Laufräder, tubeless mit Maxxis DHR 2 , 3c und maxxpro.
DMR Vault pedale mit Alupinne
v+h 203er XT Scheiben SM RT 76

1x10 Antrieb 
Directmount Schaltauge
30t Blackspire vorn für 96BCD mit 45mm Kettenlinie,5mm Hülsen selbstgedreht
42er Ethirteen Ex Cog an XT Kassette(11-36), 17er entfernt.
XT Schaltwerk musste bearbeitet und umgebaut werden damit runter schalten möglich ist.

150er Reverb Stealth anstatt 125mm
SLR TT Sattel


----------



## lordbritannia (25. Februar 2015)

Respekt! Da ist ja nichts mehr original.... Du scheinst auf jeden Fall zu wissen wie man so ein Rädchen zusammenschraubt... hätte ich es im Neuzustand zerlegt, hätte ich jetzt immer noch ein zerlegtes Rad im Keller

es wird Zeit das Radon endlich mal ein 29er Enduro baut, aus dem 130er Slide kann man leider nicht alles herauszaubern ohne Hobbymechaniker wie Demo888 zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASt (25. Februar 2015)

Ich würde jedes neue Rad zerlegen, alleine wegen der Schmierung der Lager. Habe ich auch mit meinem Slide 160 8.0 gemacht.
Auch lässt sich im zerlegten Zustan die Schutzfolie besser ankleben und Strebeschutz aus Schlauch anbringen.

*Demo888*, hast Du im Linkage geschaut, wie der Rahmen nach dem Einbau des anderen Dämpfers und Gabel geworden ist?
Was war am Schaltwerk fällig? Ich habe beim ähnlichen Umbau nur einen Excenterkäfig eingebaut, mehr war nicht nötig.


----------



## lordbritannia (25. Februar 2015)

Radon schmiert die Lager nicht? Ich weiss nicht Jungs, bisschen viel Aufwand für ein brandneues Rad oder?....Also ich vertraue da Radon und dem jährlichen Service


----------



## ASt (25. Februar 2015)

Die Lager sind ja nich von Radon, die sind doch direkt vom Lagerhersteller. Standardmäßig ist zu wenig Fett da, ist allgemein bekannt.


----------



## lordbritannia (25. Februar 2015)

ok, war mir nicht bekannt. Ich mach das trotzdem nicht.....


----------



## Demo888 (25. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Ich würde jedes neue Rad zerlegen, alleine wegen der Schmierung der Lager. Habe ich auch mit meinem Slide 160 8.0 gemacht.
> Auch lässt sich im zerlegten Zustan die Schutzfolie besser ankleben und Strebeschutz aus Schlauch anbringen.
> 
> *Demo888*, hast Du im Linkage geschaut, wie der Rahmen nach dem Einbau des anderen Dämpfers und Gabel geworden ist?
> Was war am Schaltwerk fällig? Ich habe beim ähnlichen Umbau nur einen Excenterkäfig eingebaut, mehr war nicht nötig.



Weiss grad nicht, was Du mit : Im Linkage meinst!
Gabel ist die originale OEM , nur Airschaft gewechselt und auf Castrol Öl.
Beim Schalwerk hinteren Käfig Selfmade aus Carbon: auf Foto zu sehen


----------



## ASt (25. Februar 2015)

Demo888 schrieb:


> Weiss grad nicht, was Du mit : Im Linkage meinst!
> Gabel ist die originale OEM , nur Airschaft gewechselt und auf Castrol Öl.
> Beim Schalwerk hinteren Käfig Selfmade aus Carbon: auf Foto zu sehen


Mit Linkage meine ich so eine Analyse
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2014/05/radon-slide-130-29-2014.html
Das ist Dein Bike im Standard. Es ist äußerst interessant, wie die Eigenschaften durch Dein Umbau sich geändert haben. Ehrlich gesagt, hätte ich so ein Umbau nicht gewagt, ohne auf die Veränderung der leverage ratio und brakesquat angeschaut zu haben.

Beim Käfig würde ich Dir sowas wärmstens empfehlen:
http://www.oneupcomponents.com/products/r-a-d-cage
ist ein Käfig mit Excenter, wenn die Kette kürzer wird (bei größeren Ritzel), geht die Rolle von der Kassette weiter weg.


----------



## Nezzar (25. Februar 2015)

Mit 35mm Vorbau ist die Länge gemeint, nicht die Klemmung, oder? Ist auf den Bildern nicht so gut zu sehen.

Wie kommst du mit dem kurzen Vorbau klar? Radon verbaut ja standardmäßig vergleichsmäßig lange. Ich bin mir nämlich nach dem Umbau auf 50 (von 90) nicht ganz sicher, ob ich dabei bleibe, weil ich mit der Sitzposition nicht 100-prozentig zu frieden bin. Hast du der veränderten Sitzposition irgendwie entgegengewirkt?


----------



## Demo888 (26. Februar 2015)

Ja, 35mm länge.
Komme damit super klar .
Wie o.g. ist es ja 20" | 50cm Rahmengr.
Ist für mich Obergrenze mit 179 cm und 82cm Schrittlänge .
Will langen Radstand haben und allein schon aus optischen Gründen den kurzen Vorbau. 
Und geringer Backsweep vom Lenker natürlich .


----------



## souldriver (26. Februar 2015)

Interessant, ist das ein aktuelles 2015er? Und die originale Gabel umgebaut? Ist das einfach und was hat es gekostet? Den Dämpfer hast du ausgetauscht?
Und das wichtigste: Wie fährt es sich?
Nach einem 29er mit etwas mehr Federweg suche ich grade. Das Alutech Tofane gefällt, ist aber ziemlich teuer. Dein Umbau hört sich nach einer interessanten Alternative an. Mit meinem Slide 140 bin ich sehr zufrieden, ein weiteres Radon-Bike wäre nicht schlecht. 
Vielleicht kann Radon was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo888 (26. Februar 2015)

2014er
Jo,originale Gabel.
Airschaft wechseln ist einfach, kostet 18 euro
http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/E...ttype=search&searchparam=revelation air shaft.

Ja: Tofane zu teuer, ion 15 auch

Rad fährt super und besser,
kann mehr Sag fahren und man setzt auch nicht mehr so oft mit Pedalen auf.

Los Bodo, : mach uns das Slide 160 29er (mit Coil Dämpfer und Pike)


----------



## Hike_O (26. Februar 2015)

Demo888 schrieb:


> Gabel ist die originale OEM , nur Airschaft gewechselt und auf Castrol Öl.


 
@Demo888: Hast Du die Revelation von 130 auf 150 getravelt?
Das soll doch eigentlich nicht mal eben so gehen indem man nur den Airshaft wechselt?
Nun doch, oder wo ist der Haken?


----------



## Demo888 (26. Februar 2015)

Ja von 130 auf 150.
Nur Airschaft sonst nix .
Baut natürlich 2 cm höher .


----------



## Hike_O (26. Februar 2015)

Das muß ich doch mal im Rock Shox Revelation / Sektor Tech Thread?! ansprechen..


----------



## Derivator22 (27. Februar 2015)

@Demo888 
Bei deiner Gabel handelt es sich um die *Dual Position Air* - Version und die hast lediglich den Airshaft gewechselt?


----------



## Hike_O (27. Februar 2015)

Ha, das wird mein Denkfehler gewesen sein.Vermutlich wurde hier doch eine Solo Air getravelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (27. Februar 2015)

@Demo oder an alle Experten.... ich frage lieber vorsichtshalber nochmal nach. Wenn ich mir den Rock-Shox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-DebonAir-in 200-x-57-mm kaufe und einfach den 190x51mm RT3 Monarch ersetze, würde das problemlos funktionieren? Wie du weisst habe ich keine Ahnung von Excenterhülsen, IFP Druck etc.


----------



## ASt (27. Februar 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> @Demo oder an alle Experten.... ich frage lieber vorsichtshalber nochmal nach. Wenn ich mir den Rock-Shox-Monarch-Plus-RC3-DebonAir-in 200-x-57-mm kaufe und einfach den 190x51mm RT3 Monarch ersetze, würde das problemlos funktionieren? Wie du weisst habe ich keine Ahnung von Excenterhülsen, IFP Druck etc.


Nein, so einfach ist es nicht. Schlimmstenfalls machst Du Dein Rahmen kaputt, wenn die Schwinge beim Durchschlag einschlägst, oder Du bekommst einen Rahmen mit schlechten Fahreigenschaften. Ich habe ja oben nicht zufällig geschrieben, dass ich so ein Schritt nicht gewagt hätte, ohne im Linkage die neuen Charakteristika des Rahmens geprüft zu haben.
Eine kleiine Änderung allein über die Excenterbuchse ist aber meistens OK.

Man kann auch den Weg gehen, indem man den Dämpfer holt und mindestens kontrolliert, ob irgendwas einschlägt. Falls nicht, kann man ja die Fahreigenschaften beim Fahren bewerten. Würde aber ich persönlch nicht machen.


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Nein, so einfach ist es nicht. Schlimmstenfalls machst Du Dein Rahmen kaputt, wenn die Schwinge beim Durchschlag einschlägst, oder Du bekommst einen Rahmen mit schlechten Fahreigenschaften. Ich habe ja oben nicht zufällig geschrieben, dass ich so ein Schritt nicht gewagt hätte, ohne im Linkage die neuen Charakteristika des Rahmens geprüft zu haben.
> Eine kleiine Änderung allein über die Excenterbuchse ist aber meistens OK.


Vielleicht kann du nochmal helfen. Welche Teile muss ich genau noch dazu kaufen und wo einbauen/umbauen? Das mit der Linkage ist mir zu hoch...verstehe ich nicht die Bohne....


----------



## ASt (27. Februar 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann du nochmal helfen. Welche Teile muss ich genau noch dazu kaufen und wo einbauen/umbauen? Das mit der Linkage ist mir zu hoch...verstehe ich nicht die Bohne....


Also, wenn Du blind versuchen möchtest, kannst Du einfach den Dämpfer alleine holen. Die Buchsen werden hochwahrscheinlich vom alten Dämpfer passen. Da der Rahmen hinten wg. des längeren Dämpfers ca. 20-25 mm höher stehen wird (leverage ratio ist am Anfang des Federweges 2,55) brauchst Du, um die Winkel zu behalten, noch eine längere Gabel.

Und Du musst Dich dann mit dem höheren Tretlager befreunden. Das kannst Du dann mit nichts kompensieren.
Ich bin von dem tiefen Tretlager von meinem Slide begeistert und will den auf keinen Fall vermissen


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Also, wenn Du blind versuchen möchtest, kannst Du einfach den Dämpfer alleine holen. Die Buchsen werden hochwahrscheinlich vom alten Dämpfer passen. Da der Rahmen hinten wg. des längeren Dämpfers ca. 20-25 mm höher stehen wird (leverage ratio ist am Anfang des Federweges 2,55) brauchst Du, um die Winkel zu behalten, noch eine längere Gabel.
> 
> Und Du musst Dich dann mit dem höheren Tretlager befreunden. Das kannst Du dann mit nichts kompensieren.
> Ich bin von dem tiefen Tretlager von meinem Slide begeistert und will den auf keinen Fall vermissen


ok, ich habe vorne ja schon die Pike mit 140mm und bin total begeistert. Müsste dann eigentlich wieder "syncroner" sein oder? Was ist denn mit den Excenter Hülsen. Macht das jetzt Sinn oder nicht? Mit dem neuen Dämpfer könnte ich auch mehr SAG fahren, dann müsste es nicht so extrem ausfallen oder?

und ...warum ist ein tiefes Tretlager soviel besser?


----------



## ASt (27. Februar 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> ok, ich habe vorne ja schon die Pike mit 140mm und bin total begeistert. Müsste dann eigentlich wieder "syncroner" sein oder? Was ist denn mit den Excenter Hülsen. Macht das jetzt Sinn oder nicht? Mit dem neuen Dämpfer könnte ich auch mehr SAG fahren, dann müsste es nicht so extrem ausfallen oder?
> 
> und ...warum ist ein tiefes Tretlager soviel besser?


Die Buchsen machen tatsächlich Sinn, um den vorgesehenen Weg des Rahmens komplett zu ausnutzen. Der Dämpger ist 10mm länger, der Federweg nur 6. Ich habe jetzt die Daten nicht parat, um wieviel mm eine Buchse verkürzt. Insgesamt ist aber die Verkürzung um 4 mm sehr sinnvoll. Dann steht der Rahmen hinten "nur" 15 mm höher, und es könnte sogar mit Deiner jetzigen Gabel passen. Dazu noch steht dann die Schwinge am Ende des Federweges in der vom Rahmendesigner vorgesehenen Lage.

Mehr Sag kannst Du tatsächlich fahren, aber viel mehr würde ich nicht nehmen, mit dem gleichen Sag (in %) kommst Du sowieso auf die Position, die fast komplett von der 10 mm längeren Gabel kompensiert ist.

Die Tretlagererhöhung von 10 mm ist auch nicht so gravierend.

Mittlerweile habe ich die Linkage-Kurven vom Standard nochmal nachgeschaut und habe den Eindruck, dass die Lösung mit dem 200 Dämpfer um 4 mm gekürzt durchaus OK ist.


----------



## Demo888 (27. Februar 2015)

Moin Jungs ,

Gabel ist ne Soloair.
Natürlich "SCHLÄGT" nichts an.
6mm mehr Hub
Einbauen, Luft Raus , Draufsetzen  ,ganz altmodisch getestet.
Würde sogar noch mehr gehen.

Beim Debonair wär ich skeptisch ob der passt, Durchmesser der Luftkammer zum Sitzrohr.
Könnte knapp werden.
Ausserdem muss zuviel Druck rein, ca 80-100 psi mehr, und einige fummeln schon wieder mit Luftkammer Spacern.

Wenn jemand hier Lust hat : Bitte mal Tretlagerhöhe messen.


----------



## Demo888 (27. Februar 2015)

Tretlagerhöhe an meinem Radl 
(mitte radachse hinten 378mm, mit 29x2,35 Maxxis DHR 2,  revelation 150er SA)
EBL 198 =  352mm  ( =26mm BBdrop)
EBL 200 = 355mm  ( = 23mm BBdrop)
EBL 190 = 342mm  (Serie = BBdrop 36mm)


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Februar 2015)

ASt schrieb:


> Die Buchsen machen tatsächlich Sinn, um den vorgesehenen Weg des Rahmens komplett zu ausnutzen. Der Dämpger ist 10mm länger, der Federweg nur 6. Ich habe jetzt die Daten nicht parat, um wieviel mm eine Buchse verkürzt. Insgesamt ist aber die Verkürzung um 4 mm sehr sinnvoll. Dann steht der Rahmen hinten "nur" 15 mm höher, und es könnte sogar mit Deiner jetzigen Gabel passen. Dazu noch steht dann die Schwinge am Ende des Federweges in der vom Rahmendesigner vorgesehenen Lage.
> 
> Mehr Sag kannst Du tatsächlich fahren, aber viel mehr würde ich nicht nehmen, mit dem gleichen Sag (in %) kommst Du sowieso auf die Position, die fast komplett von der 10 mm längeren Gabel kompensiert ist.
> 
> ...


danke für deine Hilfe, aber ich muss blond sein...ich weiss immer noch nicht wie ich eine Verkürzung innerhalb der Buchse hinbekomme...

BBdrop wird anscheinend immer positiver (also höheres Tretlager) je mehr Federweg? Die 27,5 Enduro haben nur noch -14mm BBdrop und ab Superenduro ist man im positiven Wertebereich. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## ASt (27. Februar 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> danke für deine Hilfe, aber ich muss blond sein...ich weiss immer noch nicht wie ich eine Verkürzung innerhalb der Buchse hinbekomme...
> 
> BBdrop wird anscheinend immer positiver (also höheres Tretlager) je mehr Federweg? Die 27,5 Enduro haben nur noch -14mm BBdrop und ab Superenduro ist man im positiven Wertebereich. Wieder was gelernt


http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07/29/burgtec-titan-offset-shock-hardware/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo888 (27. Februar 2015)

Hehe , warste schneller.
Gleichen Link wollte ich auch einstellen.
GidF (Google ist dein Freund)


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Februar 2015)

ich habs verstanden, ihr seid die Besten!!

so, jetzt müsst ihr mir noch bei der Bestellung helfen, welches Maß bestelle ich denn? muss ich noch irgendeine andere Schraube/Mutter oder ähnliches kaufen?

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=&pnr=21068

danke euch! Obwohl ich gleich erstmal ausmessen werde, ob der Debonair wg. des Sitzrohres reinpasst...


----------



## ASt (27. Februar 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> ich habs verstanden, ihr seid die Besten!!
> 
> so, jetzt müsst ihr mir noch bei der Bestellung helfen, welches Maß bestelle ich denn? muss ich noch irgendeine andere Schraube/Mutter oder ähnliches kaufen?
> 
> ...


Beim Ausmessen vergiss nicht, wenn Du Offsetbuchsen installierst, verschiebt sich jede Dämpferseite nach außen der Achse entlang.


----------



## Demo888 (27. Februar 2015)

_so, jetzt müsst ihr mir noch bei der Bestellung helfen, welches Maß bestelle ich denn? muss ich noch irgendeine andere Schraube/Mutter oder ähnliches kaufen?_

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=&pnr=21068

die ersten 8mm / 22mm

oder welche aus ebay für 1,99 6mm/22mm , dann selbst versetzt auf 8mm bohren


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Februar 2015)

Demo888 schrieb:


> _so, jetzt müsst ihr mir noch bei der Bestellung helfen, welches Maß bestelle ich denn? muss ich noch irgendeine andere Schraube/Mutter oder ähnliches kaufen?_
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1&cid=&pnr=21068
> 
> ...


können sich die offset Dämpferbuchsen nicht auch selber drehen und damit die Geo wieder "zerstören"?


----------



## ASt (27. Februar 2015)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> können sich die offset Dämpferbuchsen nicht auch selber drehen und damit die Geo wieder "zerstören"?


Bei mir ist es innerhalb eines Jahres nie vorgekommen. Aber Du willst sie sowieso in der Position installieren, in der sie nicht mehr drehen können (nach außen)

Nicht dass ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, dass ich di eim Slide-Rahmen ausprobiert habe. Nein. War ein anderes. Ich weiss nicht, ob die mit Slide zusammen funktionieren. Sogar habe ich ein Hinweis im Forum gefunden, dass sie mit meinem Slide 160 carbon nicht kompatibel sind.


----------



## Demo888 (27. Februar 2015)

Nur an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme montieren.
Nicht an Wippe, da können sie verdrehen.
Beim Slide Carbon ist die Aufnahme unten anders, wenn man dort Dämpfer tiefer setzt berührt Kolbenstange die Aufnahme


----------



## ASt (27. Februar 2015)

Demo888 schrieb:


> Nicht an Wippe, da können sie verdrehen.


Warum das denn?


----------



## lordbritannia (24. März 2015)

@Demo888 

Hi Demo, wo bekommt man denn online diese schwarzen Schrauben für den Rahmen? Danke für deine Hilfe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

